# The Beautiful Sextuplets of Dogwood



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

]Here are 6 cattys I finally finished from a Dogwood branch (logs) that I cut from a dying/dead part of the tree.

I let it sit stacked on the ground on the lawn for a couple/three months, partly of lazyness and partly wanting it to get some interesting age and worming to it. Then let it dry and check (crack) if it was going to, and it did. Then trimmed the logs down to planks, to a catty, and finished them, and may God get the credit for all the beauty I found and you see.

They are awesome in real life and the dowels tips you see on the top barely show. The camera light somehow magnifies them. So they are for sale. One of them I am keeping. I will post them in the vendor section, under MAGNETIC POUCHES, and let you know what price is.

#s 2,3 and 5 STILL AVAILABLE.

Their color is a bit richer, deeper and warmer in real life. Each photo is view of a different side.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

nice wood, they look great, but they remind me to the fish hunter, are u using the same patern?


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hi Ray,
they are beautiful mate, i would love to add one of these to my collection can you PM me the price please?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Stunning Spalted Dogwood Ray!!! Great Job Bud! Dogwood usually doesn't grow that big and the branches aren't usually too thick. How thick was that one Bud? I had a board that i was able to get 4 frames from,each around 4 inches wide and 1 inch thick by 5-6 inches tall. That was the thickest Dogwood board I ever saw. Really love that wood too. Dogwood was the favored wood of the old time " Beanflippers". Beautiful work Buddy!







Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Stunning Spalted Dogwood Ray!!! Great Job Bud! Dogwood usually doesn't grow that big and the branches aren't usually too thick. How thick was that one Bud? I had a board that i was able to get 4 frames from,each around 4 inches wide and 1 inch thick by 5-6 inches tall. That was the thickest Dogwood board I ever saw. Really love that wood too. Dogwood was the favored wood of the old time " Beanflippers". Beautiful work Buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary, the branch was at the biggest about 6-7 inches. But not as straight and smooth as usual so it took some careful cutting it down. I actually thought I left it too long outside on the ground but decided to see if it any bit of it was usable. I was actually shocked at what it looked like. Had no idea what dogwood looked like. I do remember seeing yours but didn't realize it can have that pinkish grain. So happy it spalted and had some worming. I may keep th one with the worming I didn't fill at all.

I'm glad I put the dowels down through the forks to the handle to accomodate heavier bands and chance of a fork hit.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful Ray !!!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

they....are....I'm speechless.....Ill post later when I recover............

AMAZING!!! They are absolutely beautiful. Words cannot express how I feel about those frames. You are so lucky...

Cheers - John


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous shooters. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Those look really really awesome!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, that Dogwood is too cool. Nice work.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That looks too cool!


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Those are nice but has anyone really been as far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Super Job Ray! And to think years ago I burned up a Dog wood tree!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, what an unusual and sexy looking wood grain.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

wow.. thosse are some beauties Ray...







nice work once again..









these look about 1 in. thick, like your other catty's, is that correct??


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> wow.. thosse are some beauties Ray...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They range from a hair over 3/4 to roughly 7/8. As the log was cut down to usable boards I left the thickness dimension as it was when it got to the board thickness.


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Really nice !

Xav


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

"Dog-gone" those are nice! I had to look at em again...Good job Ray!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> They range from a hair over 3/4 to roughly 7/8. As the log was cut down to usable boards I left the thickness dimension as it was when it got to the board thickness.


thanks Ray... i really like the looks of these catty's...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful wood, awesome slings.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Pure Slingshot porn


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Numbers 2,3 and 5 still available.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Those are just fantastic, Ray! I'll bet they won't be around long.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Looking forward to getting mine and trying your magnetic pouches







Great work again Ray


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

This is a really nice looking wood!!
How did you do the finish?

Regards


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

torsten said:


> This is a really nice looking wood!!
> How did you do the finish?
> 
> Regards


I like dipping them in a good quality floor finish. I hang them upside down and with a small brush deftly wick off the areas that may show too much accumulation and of course make sure the drip at the top of the fork is not let to stay but smoothed until it stops accumulating. Easier to show than explain. It doesn't take long for the finish to stop accumulating. Mostly I use waterbourne as the final two or three, for the first two coats oil is nice.

I usually only dip up to 8 at a time so I can keep up making sure the finish doesn't have excess accumulation. When I am to be patient spraying is nice it is so clean. But some of the finishes are not durable.

And as the color cattys show I don't use thumb tacks that was when I just learned of slingshots and hadn't worked out how I wanted to hang them.

So this is probably a longer reply but the methods described, others might pick and choose some facet(s) to accommodate what they like to do.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Ray!

Torsten


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

this matter is now amicably resolved. admin please remove my post.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

this matter is now amicably resolved. admin please remove my post.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow! these are amazing.. lucky owners!


----------

